# Hello



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi everyone   

Just thought I would introduce myself! I am Emma, 28, about to start TTC at LWC in feb. We are starting off with natural IUI with donor sperm. Fingers crossed it will work quickly!!

Its been great to read all your stories - it does give me hope that my dream of a family is possible.  

X


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Emnjo,

Welcome to the boards! I hope that you do indeed manage to get pregnant quickly, but even if you don't, there's proof in some of the people on here that it can happen eventually! I'm sure you'll find tons of support here.

Best wishes,

Gina. x


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome Emnjo,

Good luck with your cycle in Feb - hope you haven't been waiting too long before being able to get started.

Dive in and find your way around the boards - we're generally a friendly bunch! Just ask if you get stuck! I'll add you to our members roll call!

Minty
xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome Emnjo

Good luck with your tx and happy posting!

Sally x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome Emnjo
Everyone on here are really nice, friendly and very supportive you will soon settle in.
I would like to wish you  on your iui journey my fingers are crossed for you both
Too i really hope that you will get that OMG   real soon
          
Take care and keep us all posted nicky


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome EmnJo !!!

Good luck with your treatment, there is always someone, somewhere on here with advice and support!!

Here's hoping for a speedy    For you!!

Emma


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

mintyfaglady said:


> Welcome Emnjo,
> 
> Good luck with your cycle in Feb - hope you haven't been waiting too long before being able to get started.
> 
> ...


Hey!! I am Bumble on the gingerbeer board - so I know you already.
Its all been very smooth so far, LWC been very good. Just waiting on one more test result, then send all info off (recorded delivery - I have heard stories of LWC being rubbish at keeping bits safe!) and then wait for my next surge I guess. I hope TTC is as simple! Something tells me it won't be however!

How are you both getting on?


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Heh! Small world eh Bumble/Emnjo!

We're good thanks. Just waiting on the outcome of our 6th IUI (7DPO today). I'm really hoping it's worked, as I'll be moving on to injectables if not. I could do without that TBH!

Poor you, you seem to have been waiting ages. Not long now before you get started though - hope it works quickly for you.
minty
xxx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

mintyfaglady said:


> Heh! Small world eh Bumble/Emnjo!
> 
> We're good thanks. Just waiting on the outcome of our 6th IUI (7DPO today). I'm really hoping it's worked, as I'll be moving on to injectables if not. I could do without that TBH!
> 
> ...


 I know we have!! However, we have always said we would start in Feb 08, guess we have been planning for soooo long. 

Keeping it all crossed for you.... what do you think??


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm - I never feel any different (but then, I've never been pregnant, so why would I have). I'm hopeful. I'm always hopeful. Great timing, regular cycles, good hormone levels, confirmed ovulation, proven donor - I'm always hopeful. I just wish it would fricken work!!


----------

